# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը քանդվում է

## Artgeo

Հիշո՞ւմ եք Սահակաշվիլին, որ ասեց, Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը քանդվել է, Սերժիկն ու նրա հեռուստաընկերությունները հարձակվեցին վրեն: Եվ այսպես.

Հայաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն *նվազել է* 5.000  տոկոսով
Ռուսաստանինը ՝ 5.977 
Թուրքիայինը՝ 5.100 
Իսկ Վրաստանինն ու Ադրբեջանինը *աճել է*, համապատասխանաբար 1.000  և 2.534  տոկոսով։

http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/...r.x=53&pr.y=12

----------


## Katka

> Հիշո՞ւմ եք Սահակաշվիլին, որ ասեց, Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը քանդվել է, Սերժիկն ու նրա հեռուստաընկերությունները հարձակվեցին վրեն: Եվ այսպես.
> 
> Հայաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն *նվազել է* 5.000  տոկոսով
> Ռուսաստանինը ՝ 5.977 
> Թուրքիայինը՝ 5.100 
> Իսկ Վրաստանինն ու Ադրբեջանինը *աճել է*, համապատասխանաբար 1.000  և 2.534  տոկոսով։
> 
> http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/...r.x=53&pr.y=12


ՀՆԱ-ի անկումը որևէ տնտեսության քանդման ցուցանիշ չէ:

----------


## Artgeo

> ՀՆԱ-ի անկումը որևէ տնտեսության քանդման ցուցանիշ չէ:


Նայած ինչքան ա անկումը  :Wink:  1998 թվականի Ռուսաստանի մասին տեղյա՞կ ես: Այն ժամանակ իրենց ՀՆԱ-ն ընդամենը 4.5 տոկոսով անկում ապրեց: 5 տոկոս անկումը Հայաստանի համար աստղաբաշխային ա  :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ուռաաաա !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը քանդվում ա !
Միշոն ճիշտ դուրս եկավ  :LOL: 

Ընկերներ, ուր է Հայաստանին տնտեսություն, որ մի հատ էլ քանդվի???
Դա կարելի է ասել ԱՄՆի կամ Ռուսաստանի մասին, որ ՏՆՏԵՍՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ քանդվում է....
Իսկ մեր ինչն է քանդվում? գործարաններն են փակվում? թե արտահանումն է նվազում: Ոչ էն կար, ոչ էլ էն...  

Մեր տնտեսության եղած-չեղածը առևտրականներն են, որ արդեն վաղուց են կիսասատկած վիճակում, ու լեռնահանքային ոլորտը, որ կաթվածահար եղավ աշնանը:
Ուրիշ ինչ?

----------

Chilly (04.05.2009), dvgray (02.05.2009), Elmo (02.05.2009), Kuk (02.05.2009), Nareco (04.05.2009), REAL_ist (02.05.2009), Երվանդ (02.05.2009), Լուսիանա (02.05.2009), Հայկօ (05.05.2009), Մարկիզ (02.05.2009), Նորմարդ (05.05.2009), ուզուզ (19.11.2010), Վիշապ (02.05.2009), Տրիբուն (05.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Խոպանից եկող փողերն են նվազել:

----------

Nareco (04.05.2009), Նորմարդ (05.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Հիշո՞ւմ եք Սահակաշվիլին, որ ասեց, Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը քանդվել է, Սերժիկն ու նրա հեռուստաընկերությունները հարձակվեցին վրեն: Եվ այսպես.
> 
> Հայաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն *նվազել է* 5.000  տոկոսով
> Ռուսաստանինը ՝ 5.977 
> Թուրքիայինը՝ 5.100 
> Իսկ Վրաստանինն ու Ադրբեջանինը *աճել է*, համապատասխանաբար 1.000  և 2.534  տոկոսով։
> 
> http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/...r.x=53&pr.y=12


քանդվում ա են, ինչ որ կա:
հիմա ինչ է, դու ուզում ես ասել, ո Հայաստանում տնտեսություն կար՞
…
նույն Վաստանը կամ Ադրբեջանը էտ ինչ՞ տնտեսություն ունեիր /"անգլիական նավթ ու գազիը ու դրա մագիստրալը" իրանցը չի/, որ հիմա էլ աճ է եղել:
…
ավելի շատ Սոմալիի տնտեսությունը ուսումնասիրելուց կարելի է թիվ գտնել մեջը, քան թե Անդրկովկասի "անկախ-անկապ" պետություններինը:

----------

NetX (04.05.2009)

----------


## Katka

> Նայած ինչքան ա անկումը  1998 թվականի Ռուսաստանի մասին տեղյա՞կ ես: Այն ժամանակ իրենց ՀՆԱ-ն ընդամենը 4.5 տոկոսով անկում ապրեց: 5 տոկոս անկումը Հայաստանի համար աստղաբաշխային ա


Իմ գրառումով ես չփորձեցի հերքել ՀՀ տնտեսության քանդման փաստը: Այն, որ մեր մոտ տնտեսությունը դեռ չի էլ ձևավորվել, որ քանդվի կամ ծաղկի, ես չեմ հերքում:
 Սակայն ցանկացած ցուցանիշ դիտարկելիս պետք է հաշվի առնել բոլոր գործոնները: Այդ թվում և համաշխարհային ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամը:  :Smile:  Այդ դեպքում ցուցանիշները աստղաբաշխային չեն լինի և գնահատական տալը առավել հեշտ կլինի:

----------

NetX (04.05.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Իմ գրառումով ես չփորձեցի հերքել ՀՀ տնտեսության քանդման փաստը: Այն, որ մեր մոտ տնտեսությունը դեռ չի էլ ձևավորվել, որ քանդվի կամ ծաղկի, ես չեմ հերքում:
>  Սակայն ցանկացած ցուցանիշ դիտարկելիս պետք է հաշվի առնել բոլոր գործոնները: Այդ թվում և համաշխարհային ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամը:  Այդ դեպքում ցուցանիշները աստղաբաշխային չեն լինի և գնահատական տալը առավել հեշտ կլինի:


Համաշխարհայինի հետ համեմատելը կարծում եմ սխալ է, պետք է համեմատել տարածաշրջանի պետությունների հետ: Օ, լավ իդեա էր, սպասի նայեմ Ուկայինայինայում ինչ վիճակ ա: 
ԼօԼ, Ուկրայինա -8.010

http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/...IEPCH&grp=0&a=

Նայի, Հայաստանը համեմատած մյուս երկրների փակ տնտեսություն ունի ու այստեղ իրավիճակը այդ աստիճան հետույքային չպիտի լիներ։

----------


## Հայարիացի

Ամերիկայում 6,5 տոկոս անկում է առաջին եռամսյակում:

Դե փաստորեն գլոբալ ապոկալիպսիսից միայն Վրաստանն ու Ադրբեջանը չոր դուրս եկան  :LOL:  

Երևի նրանից է որ այնտեղ ընդանրապես քանդվելու բան չկար դրա համար էլ չքանդվեց




> Նայի, Հայաստանը համեմատած մյուս երկրների փակ տնտեսություն ունի


Քեզ խաբել են ընկեր ջան
Հայաստանը ոտից գլուխ դրսի ուղարկած փողերից է կախված, փակ տնտեսության հեքիաթը հնարել են որ իրենց սնանկությունը քողարկեն

----------

Elmo (02.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Իսկ ճգնաժամի հարվածին գումարվել է նաև դրամի փչած փուչիկի պայթելը...
Ու հետևանքները դեռ նոր ենք տեսնելու, այն ինչ կա մինչ հիմա դա դեռ սկիզբն է:

----------

Vaho (04.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ ճգնաժամի հարվածին գումարվել է նաև դրամի փչած փուչիկի պայթելը...
> Ու հետևանքները դեռ նոր ենք տեսնելու, այն ինչ կա մինչ հիմա դա դեռ սկիզբն է:


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով դրսից անկախ աշխատանք ունեցող մարդիկ ոչինչ էլ չեն տենալու: Դրսի հաշվին ապրող ու դրսից ֆինանսավորվող/բայց միայն որոշ մասը/ հիմնարկներում աշխատողների մոտ կարող ա պրոբլեմներ լինեն: Ամեն ինչ էդքան սարսափելի չի, ինչքան նկարագրում են: Մի հավատացեք, ոչ Հայլուրական դրախտ-Հայաստանին, ոչ Էլ ընդիմադիր գործիչների նկարագրած դժողքի 7 շրջաննրից 4-րդ շրջան-Հայաստանին: 

Հեսա անկապ փիլիսոփայեմ, որ մի թեթև բացատրեմ իմ կարծիքով վիճակը ոնց ա:
Միշտ էլ սենց ենք եղել էլի: Մենք լողալ չգիտենք, ու ջուրը 10 սմ մեզ ծածկում ա: Հա թող մի 2 մետր էլ բարձրանա, մեկ ա մենք միշտ տակն ենք եղել: Բոյովներն ու մեկ մեկ վեր թջնող, շնչողները թող մտածեն: Իսկ ով նավ ունի, նրան էլ բան չի լինելու:

----------

Fedayi (02.05.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Մի հավատացեք, ոչ Հայլուրական դրախտ-Հայաստանին, ոչ Էլ ընդիմադիր գործիչների նկարագրած դժողքի 7 շրջաննրից 4-րդ շրջան-Հայաստանին:


Մեծ տնտեսաբան Սահակաշվիլուն հավատացեք ու մազերդ մոխրով ծածկեք: 
Էլմո, հո լեզու չունես... :Hands Up:

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով դրսից անկախ աշխատանք ունեցող մարդիկ ոչինչ էլ չեն տենալու: Դրսի հաշվին ապրող ու դրսից ֆինանսավորվող/բայց միայն որոշ մասը/ հիմնարկներում աշխատողների մոտ կարող ա պրոբլեմներ լինեն: Ամեն ինչ էդքան սարսափելի չի, ինչքան նկարագրում են: Մի հավատացեք, ոչ Հայլուրական դրախտ-Հայաստանին, ոչ Էլ ընդիմադիր գործիչների նկարագրած դժողքի 7 շրջաննրից 4-րդ շրջան-Հայաստանին: 
> 
> Հեսա անկապ փիլիսոփայեմ, որ մի թեթև բացատրեմ իմ կարծիքով վիճակը ոնց ա:
> Միշտ էլ սենց ենք եղել էլի: Մենք լողալ չգիտենք, ու ջուրը 10 սմ մեզ ծածկում ա: Հա թող մի 2 մետր էլ բարձրանա, մեկ ա մենք միշտ տակն ենք եղել: Բոյովներն ու մեկ մեկ վեր թջնող, շնչողները թող մտածեն: Իսկ ով նավ ունի, նրան էլ բան չի լինելու:


Ապ, ընդհանուր առմամբ հա դրսից ֆինանսավորվող մարդը սոված չի մնա, եթե իհարկե վերապահում անենք, որ ֆիրման չի փակվի, ինչը արդեն մի քանի անգամ պատահել է ադեն: Բայց դու հարցին սենց նայի, էդ մարդու եկամուտները ռեալ 20-30 % պակասել են, խոսքը դոլարային փոխարժեքի մասին չէ, այլ նրա, որ մեր մոտ ապրանքների գները (էներգակիրներն էլ մյուս կողմից) աճեցին հենց նշված չափով, ընդ որում այն դեպքում, երբ ամբողջ աշխարհում իջան: Սա արդեն դրամային փուչիկի պայթելու հետևանքն էր: Ինչ որ տեղ դա պետք է կոմպենսացվեր հայրենական արտադրության մրցունակության բարձրացմամբ, բայց միայն թթվասեր-մածուն արտադրելով գործին չես օգնի: Այսպիսով, էդ մարդը 20% ավել է ծախսում, իսկ այդ 20% -ը կամ կուտակվում էր, կամ գնում էր վարկերի մարմանը, իսկ վարկառու լինելը շատ բնական է կայուն աշխատավարձ ունեցող մարդու համար:  Հետևաբար ստացվում է, որ պետք է պակասեցնի առօրյա ծախսերը: Եթե սրան ավելացնենք որոշ բանկերի սպասվող սնանկացումը, դրամի փոխարժեքի ամառային սպասվող կրախը, ապա գույներն էլ ավելի են մռայլվում:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մի երկու խոսք, ուղղակի  :Wink: 
Նախ, տնտեսագիտությունը եւ հոգեբանությունը այնքան հետարքիր գիտություններ են, եւ այնքան շատ բան կարող են բացատրել:
Օրինակ, երբ ամբողջ աշխարհը շուխուռ է դնում, որ սկսում է ՀԱՄԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՅԻՆ ՃԳՆԱԺԱՄ, մարդիկ պանիկայի մեջ են ընկնում, ոմանք նույնիսկ ինքնասպան են լինում...
Այդ ամենը ազդում էմարդկանց հոգեբանության վրա, մարդը սկսում է իր սպասումները ձևավորել ապագայի նկատմամբ ու սկսում է հարմարվել նոր պայմաններին, օրինակ` սկսում է շատ խնայել, քիչ ծախսել, ինչի հետևանքով համախառն պահանջարկը ընկնում է, ներդրումները պակասում են, ապրանքները ավելի քիչ են վաճառվում ու ճգնաժամը Էլ ավելի է խորանում:

Օրինակ 2: Երկու օր առաջ CNN ով /մի հատ հաղորդում կա, Քուեստն է վարում, կարծեմ` հենց Քուեստ է կոչվում, կամ նման մի բան/  հետաքրքիր վերլուծություն էին անում, որտեղ  համեմատում էին ճգնաժամից հետո եղած կորուստները ու առաջընթացները: Ինչպես պարզվեց, եղել են ընկերութուններ, որ լավ տուժել են, բայց դրանց կողքին կան ընկերություններ, որոնք նույնիսկ ավելացրել են իրենց շահույթները, ու սրանք ավելի շատ են եղել, օրինակ, ինչպես Apple ընկերությունը, կամ ինչպես Տոյոտան ու Հոնդան, որ նոր հիբրիդ մեքենաների զարգացման վրա են աշխատում:

Եզրակացություն 1: Ճգնաժամերը, ինչպես նաև այլ խառը ու անցումային իրավիճակները, կարող են շաաատ պարարտ հող հանդիսանալ նոր զարգացումների համար, ու մանավնադ օգտվել կարող են նրանք, ովքեր մինչ այդ "խաղից դուրս" են եղել, օրինակ, ինչ-որ մի նոր բիզնեսի ոլորտ մտնելու համար:

Եզրակացություն 2: Պետք չէ ամեն ինչի 100 տոկոսով հավատալ ու ներշնչվել:

----------

Chilly (04.05.2009), Elmo (03.05.2009), Fedayi (03.05.2009), NetX (04.05.2009), Տատ (04.05.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Եվս մի բան է նկատվել, մարդիկ զգուշանում են խոշոր ծախսեր անելուց, չեն գնում նոր մեքենա, տուն, բայց հաճույքով նետվում են մանր, հաճույք պատճառող իրերի վրա, չէ՞ որ պետք է դարդի կոմպենսացիա: Եվ հիմա ցատկ են ապրում կոսմետիկայի ու բիժուտերիայի վաճառքները:


Եզրակացություն Յ: եթե չեք կարող մեքենա գնել՝ գնեք շրթներկ

----------


## սիսար

Այ՝   քեզ    հայ   երիտասարդություն...դուք    հրճվումե՞ք,    որ   հայաստանի   տնտեսությունը    քայքայվում   է:   Ձեզ  նման   հայ    երիտասարդների   պատճառով    միայն   կկործանվի    մեր    հայրենիքը:    Դեն   նետեք    Ձեր   մեջ    բույն    դրած    չարության    այն   սածիլները    որոնք     տնկվեցին    անցյալ   ընտրությունների    ժամանակ,     հայ    քաղաքական   գործիքների    միջոցով:

   Տնտեսության   իրական   քայքայումը   տեղի   է   ունենում    արեվմուտքում,   այլ   ոչ   մեր    հայրենիքում,   մեր   հայրենիքի    տնտեսության    իսկական   քայքայողները    աշխատել   են    91-98   թվականներին,    իսկ    այժմ   ի   հեճույքս    չկամեցողների,   դանդաղորեն    վերականգնվում    է   այն:

  Տնտեսապես    ամենահզոր  պետություններից՝   ԱՄՆ-ում,    միայն    2008   թվի   դեկտեմբերին   գործազուրկ    են   դարձել    500.000   ծառայողներ   եւ   աշխատողներ:

----------


## dvgray

> Տնտեսության   իրական   քայքայումը   տեղի   է   ունենում    արեվմուտքում,   այլ   ոչ   մեր    հայրենիքում,   մեր   հայրենիքի    տնտեսության    իսկական   քայքայողները    աշխատել   են    91-98   թվականներին,    իսկ    այժմ   ի   հեճույքս    չկամեցողների,   դանդաղորեն    վերականգնվում    է   այն:


իրական քայքայումը տեղի է ունենում նավթի կռանթի վար հիմնված Ռուսաստանում ու Իրանում: Իսկ Ռուսաստանի մարիոնետկո Հայաստանում ՝ անկման համար բան պետք է լինի որ անկվի :




> Տնտեսապես    ամենահզոր  պետություններից՝   ԱՄՆ-ում,    միայն    2008   թվի   դեկտեմբերին   գործազուրկ    են   դարձել    500.000   ծառայողներ   եւ   աշխատողներ:


նախ սխալ թվեր մի գրի
հետո էտ ինչի՞ վար էս հրճվում: ԱՄՆ-ում են բնակվում հայերի մեծամասնությունը: նույնիսկ ավելի շատ, քան Հայաստանում:

----------

Norton (05.05.2009), Վիշապ (04.05.2009), Տրիբուն (06.05.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Ֆրեյա*-ի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ - տնտեսություն պիտի լինի, որ քանդվի կամ չքանդվի: 

Հայաստանի տնտեսություն կոչվածը, ոնց որ անապատի մեջտեղը սաևքած լահմաջոյի ցեխ լինի` օրական հարյուր լահմաջո արտադրողականությամբ: Մի օր բեդուին Մահմուդի ախորժակը տեղն ա լինում, մի տաս լահմաջո ավել ա ուզում ուտի, ցեխը մի երկու ժամ ավել են աշխատացնում, տաս հատ ավել լահմաջո են թխում, ստանում ենք տաս տոկոսոնաց տնտեսական աճ: Մյուս օրրը Մահմուդի փորը ցավում ա, տաս հատ պակաս ա ուտում, ունենում ենք տաս տոկոս ՀՆԱ նվազում:  

Մեկ էլ պերերիվներին նստած ռազմավարություն ենք գրում` Գյումրին սարքեն տեխնոպարկ, նավահանգստով-բանով, Դիլջանն էլ ֆինսական կենտրոն` երկնաքերերով-բանով, ու մինչև երկնաքեր կառուցելը, տեղ ազատենք ապագա շինարարություն համար, ու կտրենք ծառերը, պառկետ քաշենք: Ու էտ ընթացքում վարչապատը մի հատ տուշ ա երգում` պարտադիր Նարեկացու խոսքերով: Չենք մոռանում նաև տեղեկտվական տեխնոլոգինարեի մասին, որ լահմաջոյի գովազդը տեղադրենք համացանցում  - "մերը սաղից  բարակ ա":

----------

dvgray (06.05.2009), Kuk (26.03.2010), Mephistopheles (26.03.2010), murmushka (05.05.2009), Մարկիզ (05.05.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման տեղափոխվել է «Քաղաքականություն» բաժնից:*

----------


## Norton

> Հայաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն նվազել է 5.000 տոկոսով


արդեն 16.3  տոկոս

----------


## ministr

> ՍՈՑԻԱԼԱԿԱՆ ԱՂԵՏԸ ՆԱԽԱՏԵՍՎԱԾ Է 2010 Թ. ԲՅՈՒՋԵՈՎ
> 
> 
> Այն, որ 2010 թվականը կատաստրոֆիկ է լինելու Հայաստանի տնտեսության համար, ակնհայտ է նույնիսկ բյուջեի «լավատեսական» նախագծից, որով, չգիտես որտեղից, 1.2 տոկոսանոց աճ է նախատեսված: Ապացուցելու համար, որ այդ թիվը հենց այնպես, օդից վերցված է, միայն մի օրինակ բերենք:
> 
> 2010թ. ապրիլի 1-ից, ինչպես հայտնի է, Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին գազ է վաճառելու ոչ թե 154, այլ 180 դոլարով: Հանրային ծառայությունները կարգավորող հանձնաժողովի նախագահն էլ երեկ տեղեկացրեց, որ դրա արդյունքում ապրիլի 1-ից ե՛ւ գազի, ե՛ւ էլեկտրաէներգիայի սակագները կփոխվեն, բայց թե ինչքանով` դեռ հայտնի չէ: Հիմա փորձենք ինքներս հասկանալ, թե ինչպիսին կլինեն հնարավոր փոփոխությունները: Երբ մի տարի առաջ գազը 110 դոլարից դարձավ 154 դոլար, համապատասխան կառույցները սկսեցին ակտիվորեն նվնվալ, եւ արդյունքում գազի ու էլեկտրաէներգիայի սակագները զգալիորեն բարձրացան: Բայց այն ժամանակ դոլարն արժեր 305 դրամ, եւ փաստորեն հազար խորանարդ մետր գազի գինը 33.5 հազարից դարձել էր 47 հազար դրամ (ավելացել էր 13.5 հազար դրամով): Հիմա դոլարն արժե 385 դրամ (ու 2010թ. ապրիլին հաստատ փոխարժեքը չի իջնելու), այսինքն` հիմա նույն հազար խորանարդ մետր գազի գինը 47 հազարից դառնալու է 70 հազար դրամ: Պարզ ասած` ավելանալու է ոչ թե 13.5, այլ 23 հազար դրամով: Հասկանալի է, չէ՞, թե ինչու ենք դրամով հաշվում. որովհետեւ բնակչությունը գազի եւ էլեկտրաէներգիայի դիմաց դրամով է վճարում: Դե հիմա հաշվեք. եթե անցած անգամ գազը 13.5 հազար դրամով թանկացավ, ու սակագներն էապես բարձրացան, ի՞նչ կլինի հիմա, երբ թանկանա 23 հազարով:
> 
> Հիմա հարցին նայենք բյուջեի տեսանկյունից: Ինչ եք կարծում, եթե գազն ու էլեկտրաէներգիան թանկանան, դա կազդի՞ տնտեսության վրա, թե ոչ: Իհարկե կազդի, եւ այն էլ` էապես: Իսկ 2010թ. բյուջեի նախագծում դա հաշվի առնվե՞լ է: Ոչ, հաշվի չի առնվել (այն պարզ պատճառով, որ դեռ իրենք էլ կարգին չգիտեն, թե քանի տոկոսով կթանկանա գազն ու էլեկտրաէներգիան, ինչպիսին կլինի դոլարի փոխարժեքը եւ այլն): Պարզ ասած, նրանք 1.2 տոկոսանոց աճ են «կանխատեսել»` առանց հաշվի առնելու այս կարեւորագույն գործոնը:
> 
> ...


http://chi.am/

----------


## Katka

> http://chi.am/


Չմտածես, հեչ որ չի, փող կմուրենք:Ռուսաստանում մեր հաշվին գործերը կլավանան, մերոնք կգնան խոպանի ու տենց մեր իսկ փողերը տրանսֆերտներով հետ կուղարկեն: Պաս տալով կապրենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չմտածես, հեչ որ չի, փող կմուրենք:Ռուսաստանում մեր հաշվին գործերը կլավանան, մերոնք կգնան խոպանի ու տենց մեր իսկ փողերը տրանսֆերտներով հետ կուղարկեն: Պաս տալով կապրենք:


Կատկա ջան, արդեն խոպան գնալու տեղ էլ չի մնացել: Մնացել են վարկատուները: Հեսա 2010-ի ընթացքում պարտքը կհասցնենք 100%-ի, իսկ պարտքի սպասարկումը արդեն գալող տարվանից ուղիղ տաս անգամ մեծանում ա: 
Աչքիս Քոչարյանը իրա գովերգած կաֆե ռեստորանները պիտի աճուրդի հանի:

----------


## Okamigo

Հայաստանը տնտեսություն չունի,որ մեկ էլ քանդվի.Մեր տնտեսությունը ամբողջովին կախված է դրսից եկած գումարներից,հիմնականում դրանք դրսի դոնորներ են,որոնք քիչ տոկոսադրույքով վարկեր ենտալիս  Հայաստանին,բարեկամների ուղարկած գումարներ.Ինչու մեր տնտեսությունը տուժեց,քանի որ մարդիկ որոնք հիմնականում գնում են Ռուսաստան փող աշխատելու,աշխատանք չեն գտնում,քանի որ այնտեղ նույնպես կրիզիս է.Այժմ մեր տնտեսությունը դիմանում է Ռուսաստանի տված 500 միլիոն դոլար վարկով և համաշխարհային բանկի կողմից տված վարկով.Տնտեսությունը կարող է զարգանալ այն դեպքում երբ ապրանքների արտահանումը մեծ կլինի ներկրումից,սակյան հակառակն է,ներկրեւմը մի քանի անգամ մեծ է արտահանումից

----------


## Katka

Դրական փոփոխություններ:




> 2000 թ.-ից սկսած` Շիրակի մարզում շաքարի գործարանի կառուցման մի քանի ծրագրեր ձախողվեցին, բացի մեկից: Շաքարավազի խոշոր ներկրող, ԱԺ պատգամավոր Սամվել Ալեքսանյանի նախաձեռնությունը, որի համար հարկ եղավ ներդնել մոտ 100 մլն դոլար, պսակվեց հաջողությամբ եւ 2006 թ. Ախուրյանի տարածաշրջանում սկսվեցին հսկա գործարանի կառուցման աշխատանքները, որի գործարկումը սպասվում է այս տարվա մայիսին:
> 
> Ինչն էր ստիպել շաքարավազի խոշորագույն ներկրողին փոխել գործելաոճը: «Հետքի» այս հարցին պատասխանեց Ախուրյանի շաքարի գործարանի գործադիր տնօրեն Էդուարդ Սարգսյանը. «Էսքան հարցազրույց էի տվել, բայց ոչ մեկն էդ հարցն ինձ չէր տվել,- խոստովանեց Էդուարդ Սարգսյանը,- պատասխանեմ… Դուք ճիշտ նկատեցիք, որ Սամվել Ալեքսանյանն այս երկրում շաքարավազի խոշոր ներկրողներից է ու քանի որ այդ գործով զբաղվում է խորհրդային կարգերի փլուզումից հետո, այս տարիների ընթացքում գործընթացն էնքան է կատարելագործել, մեխանիզմն այնքան հստակ է աշխատում, որ, այո, բնականաբար պիտի հարց առաջանար, թե ինչու՞ է ներկրումը փոխարինվում արտադրությամբ»:
> 
> Պրն Սարգսյանի հավաստմամբ` Սամվել Ալեքսանյանը միշտ էլ հակված է եղել արտադրության կազմակերպմանը տեղում, միայն թե գաղափարը պիտի հասունանար, գտնվեին պահանջվող միջոցները, կատարվեին բազմաթիվ այցելություններ ու ուսումնասիրություններ արտերկրում գործող նմանատիպ կազմակերպություններ, որից հետո նոր քայլ արվեին այդ ուղղությամբ: Սկզբնական հաշվարկը, թե 50 մլն դոլարի ներդրումով կառույցը կավարտեն, չարդարացավ:
> 
> «Մենք 60 մլն դոլար ենք ծախսել կառուցապատման վրա, քանի որ ամեն ինչ թանկացավ, շինանյութը գրեթե կրկնակի գնով ենք ձեռք բերել,- ասաց գործարանի տնօրենը,- ու չնայած բոլոր դժվարություններին` կառուցվեց մի հսկա գործարան, որն ի վիճակի է բավարարելու Հայաստանի սպառողական շուկան եւ անգամ հնարավորություն ունի սեփական արտադրանքն արտահանելու, քանի որ մեր գործարանի հզորությունը 2,5 անգամ ավելին է, քան սպառողական շուկայի պահանջարկը»:
> 
> Շաքարի գործարանի գործարկումը սկզբնապես նախատեսված էր 2009 թ. սեպտեմբերին: Էդուարդ Սարգսյանի հավաստմամբ` իրենք լիարժեք պատրաստ էին փորձարկմանը, սակայն ծանոթ չլինելով տեխնոլոգիական պրոցեսներին` օտարերկրացի փորձառու գործընկերների խորհրդով գործարկումը հետաձգեցին եղանակային պայմանների պատճառով:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://hetq.am/am/economy/sugar/

----------

Արիացի (19.03.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

Չգիտեմ ես ճիշտ եմ հասկացել թե չէ,կենտրոնական բանկի փոխնագահին հարցրեցին թե ինչու է մեր տնտեսությունը անկում ապրում և ինչու է դոլարի կորսը բարձրացել,պատասխանեց թե առաջին հերթին դա կապված է բարեկամների կողմից այստեղ ուղարկված գումարների պակասից,բա դա պատճառ է,ոնց էլ չեմ ամանչում,ախր նման բան մենակ մեր երկրում կարաին ասել,մեր տնտեսությունը պետք է զարգանա,թող գյուղատնտեսությունը զարգացնեն,ինչ ասի Իսրայելը որ բարենպաստ եղենակ չունի,բայց դե նրանց մոտ գյուղատնտեսությունը լավ էլ զարգանում է,ասում են կարկուտներիմ պատճառով է որ նորմալ բերք չեն ստանումբա դե էլ ինչի են հակակարկուտային կայանների սարքել,թող աշխատացնեն,էդ դրանց աշխատացնելու փողն էլ են փորները լցրել,չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ է կատարվում մեր երկրի հետ,մի տաս տարի հետո ընդհանրապես ապրելու տեղ չի լինելու,մենք առանց այն էլ շրջապատված ենք թշնամիներով,գոնե երկրի ներսում թող նորմալ լինի,եթե էդ էլ չկա,բա էլ ոնց դիմագրավենք նրանց,պետք է գյուղացիների և արտահանման համար բարենպաստ պայմաններ ստեղծել,հակռակն են անում,հետո էլ առաջարկում են դրսի հայերին գալ ստեղ ապրել,դե ինչ ասեմ,ինչ լինումմ է առաջին հերթին հենց մենք ենք մեղավոր,ավելի ճիշտ նրանք ովեքեր մի մեշոկ ալյուրի կամ մի 5000 դրամի դիմաց գնում են ընտրում են մարդկանց,ովքեր հետո նրանցից դրա հարյուրապատիկն է պոկում

----------


## Artgeo

*ՄՈՆՈՊՈԼԻԱՆԵՐԻ ՀԵՏ ԿՌԻՎ-ԿՌԻՎ ԽԱՂԸ ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՏԱՆՈՒ՞Լ ՏՎԵՑ*

Սովետական իշխանության տարիներին մի այսպիսի արտահայտություն կար՝ «Կյանքն ուրախ է, ապրուստը՝ ձրի»։ Իհարկե, սուտ էր։ Հիմա նոր ժամանակներ են՝ ժողովրդավարություն, մարդու իրավունքների գերակայություն, շուկայական հարաբերություններ։ Պարզ է՝ չակերտավոր, քանի որ այդպես չէ, ավելին՝ ճիշտ հակառակն է։ Քննարկենք միայն տնտեսության վիճակը։ Վերը հիշված արտահայտությունը կարելի է ձեւափոխել. «Կյանքը տխուր է, ապրուստը՝ թանկ»։

Սա մերկապարանոց հայտարարություն չէ. դա են վկայում վիճակագրական տվյալները։ Նախ՝ ինֆլյացիան, նորին մեծություն Արժեզրկումը։ Առանց զգացմունքների, սոսկ փաստեր ու թվեր։ *«Ընթացիկ տարվա հունվար-փետրվար ամիսներին, նախորդ տարվա նույն ժամանակահատվածի համեմատությամբ, սննդամթերքը թանկացել է ընդհանուր առմամբ 5, 1%-ով, հագուստն ու կոշկեղենը՝ 10%-ով, վարձերը՝ 10, 4%-ով։ Մթերային ապրանքներից հատկապես աճել են մսամթերքի եւ ձկնեղենի գները՝ համապատասխանաբար 8, 8 եւ 60, 3%-ով։ 34, 8%-ով թանկացել է շաքարավազը»։*

Փորձենք վերլուծել։ Ահա «Agriculture» հեղինակավոր վերլուծական գործակալության տեղեկատվությունը. «10. 03. 2010. *միջազգային շուկայում առկա է շաքարի գնի անկման միտում»*։ Այս գնանկումը սկսվել է անցյալ տարվա հոկտեմբերից, բայց արդյո՞ք դու, սիրելի ընթերցող, զգացել ես նման միտում։ Ո՞չ։ *Մեզ մոտ ավելի՞ է թանկացել*։ Զարմանալի է… Ավելի ճիշտ, զարմանալու պատճառ չկա։ Համաշխարհային ճգնաժամի մասին աղմուկի պայմաններում հայ մոնոպոլիստները որոշել են որքան հնարավոր է շատ հարստանալ։

Չենք փորձի հետազոտել այնպիսի հասկացություններ, ինչպիսիք են «հագուստն ու կոշիկը»։ Անդրադառնանք ավելի քան *60% գնաճ արձանագրած ձկնեղեն*ին։ Ի՞նչ է, բոլոր ձկները «իջան ջրի հատա՞կը», վերացա՞ն։ Ո՞րն է պատճառը։ Պատճառները շատ են։ Բայց նորմալ տնտեսություն ունեցող *նորմալ երկրներում այդ շատ պատճառները կարող են բարձրացնել ապրանքի գինը 2, 3, 4, ծայրահեղ դեպքում 10%-ով, բայց ոչ երբեք 60*։ Սա հնարավոր է միայն այն դեպքում, երբ այդ շատ պատճառներն ի վերջո հանգում են մեկ, բայց հիմնական պատճառի. Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը մոնոպոլիստների ձեռքում է, եւ նրանք ինչ ուզում, այն էլ անում են։ Նրանք իրենց արտոնյալ են համարում։ Սա իրենց երկիրն է։ Եվ սրա դեմ տնտեսական որեւէ քայլ չես կարող անել։ Հակառակ տեղական եւ միջազգային փորձագետների այն պնդումների, թե իրավիճակը շտկելու համար կառավարության քաղաքականության հիմնական թիրախը պետք է դառնա մենաշնորհային բիզնեսը, այն ծաղկում է ու բարգավաճում։ Հիշենք խորհրդային ժամանակաշրջանի մեկ այլ կարգախոս. «Ժողովուրդն ու կուսակցությունը միասնական են»։ Մեր օրերում, կարծում եմ, կռահում եք, թե ինչպես կհնչի կարգախոսը. «Իշխանությունն ու մոնոպոլիստները միասնական են»։ Ներքին վախ ունեմ, որ նման իրավիճակը հնարավոր է շտկել միայն վիրահատական միջամտությամբ եւ զարգացման էվոլյուցիոն ուղու մասին, կարծում եմ, պետք է մոռանալ։ Չի ստացվում այդ ճանապարհով ընթանալ։ Բայց կարծես թե շեղվեցի։ Վերադառնանք վիճակագրությանը։ *Վարձերը թանկացել են 10, 4%-ով։* Որքան հասկանում եմ, ծառայություններ մատուցողների հիմնական (բնականաբար, ոչ միակ) ծախսը կազմում է իրենց աշխատողների աշխատավարձը։ Եթե ծառայությունների սակագները թանկացել են ինչ-որ տոկոսով, բնական է՝ աշխատողների աշխատավարձն էլ պետք է բարձրանա նույնքան տոկոսով։ Բայց ո՞ւր են, որտե՞ղ են սպասարկման ոլորտի այն աշխատողները, որոնց աշխատավարձը բարձրացել է անցյալ տարվա համեմատությամբ։ Դուք այդպիսի մարդկանց ճանաչո՞ւմ եք, շա՞տ են արդյոք նրանք։ Ես անձամբ, որքան էլ հարցուփորձ արեցի, նման մարդ չգտա։ Անցյալ տարի Հայաստանում աշխատավարձ չեն բարձրացրել։ Ոչ միայն սպասարկման ոլորտում աշխատողների, այլեւ ընդհանրապես։ Ուրեմն որտեղի՞ց ծլեց այդ 10, 4 տոկոսը։ Պատասխանը մեկն է. մեզանում մենաշնորհը սկսել է իշխել նաեւ սպասարկման ոլորտում։ Դեռ լիովին չի զավթել իշխանությունը, բայց արդեն շատ մոտ է նպատակին։

Հիմա ամենացավոտ հարցի մասին. ի՞նչ է մեզ սպասվում մոտ ապագայում։ Խոսքը կենսամակարդակի մասին է։ Ինչպե՞ս կապրենք, ինչպե՞ս ծայրը ծայրին կհասցնենք մեկ-երկու շաբաթ հետո, ավելի հստակ՝ ապրիլի 1-ից, երբ բնական գազի սակագնի կտրուկ բարձրացումը կհանգեցնի բառացիորեն բոլոր ապրանքների եւ ծառայությունների գնի բարձրացման։ Սրա հետեւանքով ժողովրդի, հատկապես կենսաթոշակառուների եւ սոցիալապես խոցելի մյուս խավերի ներկայացուցիչների կեսմիլիոնանոց բանակի կենսամակարդակը նկատելիորեն կիջնի։ Բայց էլ ո՞ւր։ Հնարավո՞ր է պատկերացնել հայաստանաբնակ թոշակառուի կենսամակարդակից ցածր մակարդակ։ Իսկ բնական գազի սակագնի այս թանկացումը պերճախոս վկայությունն է այն իրողության, որ մեր պետությունը ղեկավարվում է մոնոպոլիստների կողմից։ Սակագների հանձնաժողովի անդամներից մեկնումեկը գոնե մի ձայն հանե՞ց, ընդվզե՞ց, ինչ-որ կերպ փորձե՞ց առարկել «ՀայՌուսգազարդի» պահանջին (լեզուս չի պտտվում «առաջարկ» ասել)։ Այսպիսին են մեր պետական ծառայողները, որ կոչված են հոգ տանելու ժողովրդի մասին։ Բայց ոչ։ Արդարության դեմ մեղանչեցի եւ հանիրավի մեղադրեցի նրանց։ *Սակագների հանձնաժողովը, անմարդկային ջանքեր գործադրելով, քաջաբար անզիջում պայքար մղեց, պաշտպանեց հայ սպառողի շահերը եւ գազի մեկ խորանարդ մետրի գինը 136 դրամից իջեցրեց-հասցրեց… 132 դրամի։* Փառք ու պատիվ իրենց։ Հանձնաժողովի հարգելի անդամներ, ձեր անունները ոսկե տառերով կգրվեն հայ ժողովրդի պատմության էջերում։

Հայաստանում իրավիճակը սկսում է հիշեցնել Հունաստանը, որտեղ գրեթե ամեն շաբաթ կազմակերպվում են բողոքի ցույցեր։ Ովքեր հետեւում են միջազգային լրատվությանը, գիտեն, որ Աթենքի եւ Հունաստանի մյուս քաղաքների փողոցները մարտադաշտ են հիշեցնում։ Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես Հայաստանում, Պապանդրեուի կառավարությունը նույնպես մտադիր չէ ընդունել երկիրը ճգնաժամից դուրս բերելու իր անկարողությունը։ Այս հարցում Հայաստանի եւ Հունաստանի միջեւ տարբերությունն այն է, որ Հունաստանի համար Եվրամիությունը, մասնավորապես Ֆրանսիան եւ Գերմանիան, պատրաստ է հատկացնել մեկ-երկու տասնյակ միլիարդ եվրո, իսկ Հայաստանի համար… Չէ, մենք ինքներս պետք է տեսնենք մեր գլխի ճարը։ Կրկնում եմ՝ էվոլյուցիոն զարգացման ճանապարհը մեզ համար չէ, իսկ վիրահատական միջամտությունը ոչ մեկիս էլ ցանկալի չէ։ Միակ ընտրությունը միջին ճանապարհն է։ Ո՞րն է դա, արդյո՞ք ընտրությունները։

ԱՐԱ ԲԱՂԴԱՍԱՐՅԱՆ 

http://www.eter.tv/arm/rubrics/hajacq.shtml

----------


## Kuk

*ՀԱՋՈՐԴ ԱՆԳԱՄ ՏՈՒՂՐԻԿՈՎ ԿՀԱՇՎԵՔ*

Ըստ պաշտոնական վիճակագրության, այս տարվա հունվար-փետրվարին Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը նախորդ տարվա հունվար-փետրվարի համեմատ 3.1 տոկոսանոց աճ է արձանագրել:

«*ՉԻ*» - Փայլուն ցուցանիշ է, չէ՞: *Եթե ագռավների «գարնանային սրացումները» չլինեին, կարելի էր նույնիսկ Տիգրան Սարգսյանի արձանը կանգնեցնել*: Բայց մի՛ շտապեք հրճվել: «Տնտեսական աճի» գաղտնիքն այն է, որ թվերը հաշվել են հայկական դրամով: Իսկ հենց որ դոլարով ենք հաշվում, անհարմար բան է ստացվում: Եվ գիտե՞ք, թե ինչու: Որովհետեւ 2009-ի հունվար-փետրվարին դոլարն արժեր 305 դրամ, իսկ այս տարվա հունվար-փետրվարին՝ 380: Այսինքն, եթե Հայաստանի համախառն ներքին արդյունքը հաշվում ենք դոլարով, ստացվում է, որ իրականում այս տարվա առաջին երկու ամիսներին Հայաստանի տնտեսությունն ահավոր անկում է ապրել՝ մոտ 17 տոկոս: Հետաքրքիր է՝ կառավարությունում չե՞ն հասկանում սա: Իհարկե հասկանում են, պարզապես հերթական անգամ որոշել են խաբել մարդկանց:

Ի դեպ, կառավարությանը խորհուրդ կտանք եռամսյակային հաշվարկները մոնղոլական տուղրիկով իրականացնել: Մեկ էլ տեսար՝ ավելի փայլուն աճ արձանագրվեց:

----------


## ministr

> ՏՆՏԵՍՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ ԱՃՈՒՄ Է ԵՎ ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՈՒՄ ԿՈՐԾԱՆՎԵԼ
> 
> Աչքներս լույս: Պաշտոնական վիճակագրության համաձայն, այս տարվա առաջին երեք ամիսներին Հայաստանում արձանագրվել է 5.5 տոկոսանոց տնտեսական աճ: Սա, իհարկե, լուրջ թիվ է, եւ կարելի էր ընդամենը հիանալ այդ ցուցանիշով եւ առաջ անցնել, բայց քանի որ տնտեսության իրական վիճակը որեւէ կապ չունի այս «վիճակագրության» հետ, ստիպված ենք ավելի հանգամանորեն անդրադառնալ երեւույթին:
> 
> Այսպիսով, ըստ պաշտոնական վիճակագրության, այս տարվա առաջին եռամսյակում աճել են տնտեսության բոլոր ճյուղերը՝ բացի շինարարությունից: Եթե որեւէ երկրի տնտեսությունն աճում է, դա պիտի շատ արագ անդրադառնա նաեւ շարքային քաղաքացիների վրա, այսինքն՝ մարդիկ էլ համապատասխանաբար պիտի մի քիչ ավելի լավ ապրեն: Սա, կարծում ենք, ապացուցման կարիք չունի: Արդյո՞ք վերջին երեք ամիսների ընթացքում մարդիկ սկսել են ավելի լավ ապրել: Ճիշտ հակառակը` մարդկանց վիճակը գնալով վատանում է: Ուրեմն ինչո՞ւ պաշտոնական վիճակագրությունը դա չի արձանագրում: Իրականում լավ էլ արձանագրում է: Բանն այն է, որ այս եռամսյակում մանրածախ առեւտրաշրջանառությունն ավելացել է ընդամենը 1 տոկոսով: Եվ սա՝ այն դեպքում, երբ սննդամթերքը, ամենահամեստ հաշվարկներով, թանկացել է մոտ 10 տոկոսով: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է «աշխատում» վիճակագրությունը: Այդ ծառայությունը հո չի՞ հաշվում, թե շարքային քաղաքացին ամսական քանի հատ ձու կամ քանի կիլոգրամ կարագ է գնել: Այդ ծառայությունը միայն գումարն է հաշվում: Այսինքն, եթե ապրանքներն ու ծառայությունները թանկացել են 10 տոկոսով, իսկ մանրածախ ապրանքաշրջանառության ծավալն ավելացել է 1 տոկոսով, իրականում դա նշանակում է, որ մարդիկ այդ ժամանակահատվածում 9 տոկոսով ավելի քիչ սննդամթերք կամ հագուստ են գնել: Կոպիտ ասած՝ 9 տոկոսով ավելի վատ են ապրել: Հիմա ինքներդ վերլուծեք, թե ինչպե՞ս է պատահում, որ տնտեսությունը 5.5 տոկոսով աճում է, իսկ ժողովուրդը 9 տոկոսով աղքատանում է: Թե՞ մարդիկ իրականում հարստացել են, բայց բոլորը միասին որոշել են դիետա պահել եւ քիչ ուտել: Այդպես չի լինում:
> 
> Լավ, բա որտեղի՞ց է առաջացել այդ 5.5 տոկոսանոց աճը: Առանձնապես մեծ գաղտնիք չկա: Պարզապես համախառն ներքին արդյունքը դրամով են հաշվում: Անցած տարվա մարտին դոլարն արժեր 360-370 դրամ, հիմա՝ 395-400: Այսինքն, դրամն արժեզրկվել է մոտ 10 տոկոսով: Եթե համախառն ներքին արդյունքը դոլարով հաշվենք, կունենանք ոչ թե աճ, այլ անկում: Իսկ մենք ուզած-չուզած պիտի դոլարով հաշվենք, որովհետեւ Հայաստանն ամեն ինչ ներմուծում է դրսից՝ դոլարով, մարդիկ ապրում են դրսից ուղարկվող դոլարներով եւ այլն:
> 
> Հիմա՝ վիճակագրական ամենապարզունակ մանիպուլյացիաների մասին: Ըստ հրապարակված տվյալների, այս տարվա առաջին եռամսյակում արտահանումն ավելացել է 60.9 տոկոսով, իսկ ներմուծումն՝ ընդամենը 23.1 տոկոսով: Թվում է՝ փայլուն ցուցանիշներ են: Հանաք բան չկարծեք, արտահանումը մոտ 3 անգամ ավելի արագ տեմպերով է աճում, քան ներմուծումը: Բայց եկեք այս նույն ոլորտի բացարձակ թվերը նայենք: Այս տարվա առաջին երեք ամիսների ընթացքում արտահանումն ավելացել է 75 միլիոն դոլարով ¥60.9 տոկոսն այդքան է կազմում¤, իսկ ներմուծումն ավելացել է 152 միլիոն դոլարով: Այսինքն, Հայաստանի առեւտրային հաշվեկշռի մինուսը մեծացել է եւս 77 միլիոն դոլարով: Կոպիտ ասած, այս երեք ամիսների ընթացքում եւս 77 միլիոն դոլար «տակ ենք տվել»: 2009-ի հունվար-մարտին Հայաստանի «մինուսը» 540 միլիոն դոլար էր, այս տարվա հունվար-մարտին՝ արդեն 617 միլիոն: Այլ կերպ ասած, որպես «տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտ»՝ Հայաստանի գործերը շարունակում են կատաստրոֆիկ տեմպերով վատանալ: Հարց է ծագում՝ կարո՞ղ է արդյոք «ճգնաժամի հաղթահարման» մասին խոսել այն տնօրենը, որի ղեկավարած հիմնարկի մինուսն օրեցօր մեծանում է: Ոչ միայն չի կարող, այլեւ այդ հիմնարկի սեփականատերերը նման տնօրենին պարզապես կվռնդեն աշխատանքից ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ նաեւ դատի կտան: Բայց Հայաստանի սեփականատերերը ¥խոսքը ժողովրդի մասին է¤, նման հնարավորություն չունեն: Կառավարությունն էլ, դրանից օգտվելով, օրումեջ թվեր է «կրակում» ու գովաբանում իր իսկ իրականացրած տնտեսական քաղաքականությունը:
> ...


Տեսնես սենց մինչև ուր ենք գլորվելու... Փառք վարՁապետին, Փառք!

----------

